# Eddie Kingston is fat!!



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He is pushing 40. He's not changing now. He looks fine. He has the bar/street fighter look. His look fits his character.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He is pushing 40. He's not changing now. He looks fine. He has the bar/street fighter look. His look fits his character.


Im not super familiar with his career. Has he always looked like that?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RVD4200 said:


> Im not super familiar with his career. Has he always looked like that?


Pretty much. I have no problem with it. He still looks like a guy who would fuck most people up in a street fight. Not someone you would want to get on the wrong side of in a bar. Not everyone has to look like a "wrestler".


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He is pushing 40. He's not changing now. He looks fine. He has the bar/street fighter look. His look fits his character.


Actually he has said on the AEW unrestricted podcast he isnt happy with his gut so is working on it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

sim8 said:


> Actually he has said on the AEW unrestricted podcast he isnt happy with his gut so is working on it.


That's good for him. I think he looks fine. But kudos to him for wanting to get in better shape.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That's good for him. I think he looks fine. But kudos to him for wanting to get in better shape.


Yeah I agree. Man comes across as a legit killer which is all that matters. However always good to see people wanting to be more healthy


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

I guess I can see the whole barroom thing going for him. I instantly thought the dude had the physique of a regular drinker.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Fat annoying thug dude is why he's one of the best heels in the business. You're not supposed to like him. 

No more cool heels


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

he's a bigger meaner looking Kevin Owens with less ring skills.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

here we go again. men obsessing over how every single person on the roster should be in shape. if that truly was the case then the attitude era would have been a flop.

i take eddie as tnt champ any day over some generic big guy


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> here we go again. men obsessing over how every single person on the roster should be in shape. *if that truly was the case then the attitude era would have been a flop.*
> 
> i take eddie as tnt champ any day over some generic big guy


Hmm?

Top heel in the Attitude Era:










Eddie Kingston (One of AEW's top heels currently):


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hmm?
> 
> Top heel in the Attitude Era:
> 
> ...


not the point what so ever


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

at least when he speaks, he has a commanding voice and presence. People try to convince me Owens is great on the mic, and sure he can cut promos but when he tries to sound like a bad ass and Austin-esque or threatening, he sounds like a guy who is always picked on and bullied until he is on the verge of tears and going to snap on everyone.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hmm?
> 
> Top heel in the Attitude Era:
> 
> ...




To be fair, no one today is going to look like 2000 HHH unless there is no drug testing whatsoever. Granted, HHH would still look far better than Kingston regardless of steroid use [Since HHH has always been a gym guy even before he obviously started cycling].


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> To be fair, no one today is going to look like 2000 HHH unless there is no drug testing whatsoever. Granted, HHH would still look far better than Kingston regardless of steroid use [Since HHH has always been a gym guy even before he obviously started cycling].


Not in the WWE but AEW clearly doesn't have steroid testing in place so they could have a top heel with a physique like Triple H's.

As a matter of fact they kind of did, Brian Cage has one of the best physiques in wrestling!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hmm?
> 
> Top heel in the Attitude Era:
> 
> ...


Eddie looks like he would beat the shit out of that smug rich kid with the home gym. Straight up


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Eddie looks like he would beat the shit out of that smug rich kid with the home gym. Straight up


I don't really have an issue with chubby wrestlers (Just rail thin ones) but to be honest Trips looks much more marketable on a poster as opposed to Kingston.

Which is why Triple H is one of the most famous wrestlers of all time and Kingston has only just got his shot in a major promotion.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't really have an issue with chubby wrestlers (Just rail thin ones) but to be honest Trips looks much more marketable on a poster as opposed to Kingston.
> 
> Which is why Triple H is one of the most famous wrestlers of all time and Kingston has only just got his shot in a major promotion.


Triple H is one of the most famous wrestlers of all time because he's one of the most pushed wrestlers of all time. There are people with worse bodies who are more famous than Triple H and there are people more good looking and ripped than Triple H who ended up less famous than Eddie Kingston. 

It's 2020. "half naked and obviously roided up with a wet hairstyle that people stopped wearing decades ago" is a niche as far as what people want to see when they're watching a commercial or confronted with posters at the mall. There's nothing about a fighting show that MUST emphasis washboard abs in their advertisements when physical toughness and personality can be communicated in more creative and less outdated ways. And there's no telling how much money is being left on the floor because people think wrestling is some weirdo bodybuilding freak show or some other unappealing body-focused thing based on the advertising


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Man, who seriously gives a shit!?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't really have an issue with chubby wrestlers (Just rail thin ones) but to be honest Trips looks much more marketable on a poster as opposed to Kingston.
> 
> Which is why Triple H is one of the most famous wrestlers of all time and Kingston has only just got his shot in a major promotion.


Then again Bully Ray has had a great career while being chubby. Kingston is fine as the big street thug types. Comparing him to Hunter a big much though. Kingston should not be close to being the top heel of nowhere. His future is of a manager who gets into fights from time to time. He should fire all the guys he manage now and focus on Santana and Ortiz.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

not every person needs to look like thor. wrestling works best with variety and diversity


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

His poor conditioning was highly apparent against Pillman jr

Its his look but his cardio to go with it needs to improve, even guys like Bundy or Yoko never sweated like that

I have a huge problem with Evil Uno who has better conditioning but his look is terrible, he just looks like a fat putz with hairy forearms in ski pants


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

reminds me of tank Abbott a bit


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

You're fat.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

No Scott Steiner gif yet? That's actually the most shocking thing here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The man has beautiful eyes

once you notice it, you can never unsee it again


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> he's a bigger meaner looking Kevin Owens with less ring skills.


Yeah, I was thinking the same things, although I don't think he is bigger than KO. As long as he can go in the ring that's all that counts and KO can go better than 95% of that roster that look more "in shape" than him. Eddie Kingston isn't as good as KO but he's also a pretty good tough guy capable of having good matches, as we've already seen against Cody and Mox, and cuts a bloody good promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

He doesn't look like a million bucks that's for sure. But he does look like the guy that you really shouldn't fuck with at a bar.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

When you can talk like he can it doesn't really matter. He'll be fine.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Eddie looks like he would beat the shit out of that smug rich kid with the home gym. Straight up


No he doesn’t, lol


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

RVD4200 said:


> No he doesn’t, lol


Yeah he does, lol


----------



## mikestanley464 (Oct 1, 2020)

RVD4200 said:


> And he reminds me of the annoying thug type guys that are stuck in 2002 still wearing southpole. I like the dude but he needs to hit the gym more! Bluestacks Omegle KOPlayer


That's good for him. I think he looks fine. But kudos to him for wanting to get in better shape.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Yeah he does, lol


How so? Kingston is 6’1 fat and looks like the average wannabe thug guy stuck in 2002 that probably has 3 kids with 3 different fat chicks and thinks he’s hardcore because he sells shitty weed. Yeah he looks like a dude who might get in a bar fight but once you get to a certain age that really isn’t impressive considering how many pussies you do see get in fights at the bar. 

HHH on the other hand is 6’4, Jacked and looks like a badass and if I did happen to see him in a bar which I wouldn’t because he doesn’t party, I’d still be a lot more intimidated by him than someone that looks Like Eddie Kingston. Dude looks like he could’ve been a pro athlete, not some fat guy selling dank at the bar listening to shitty rap.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

RVD4200 said:


> How so? Kingston is 6’1 fat and looks like the average wannabe thug guy stuck in 2002 that probably has 3 kids with 3 different fat chicks and thinks he’s hardcore because he sells shitty weed. Yeah he looks like a dude who might get in a bar fight but once you get to a certain age that really isn’t impressive considering how many pussies you do see get in fights at the bar.
> 
> HHH on the other hand is 6’4, Jacked and looks like a badass and if I did happen to see him in a bar which I wouldn’t because he doesn’t party, I’d still be a lot more intimidated by him than someone that looks Like Eddie Kingston. Dude looks like he could’ve been a pro athlete, not some fat guy selling dank at the bar listening to shitty rap.


Triple H has ramen noodle hair he looks like a guy who still thinks that Underworld and The Matrix are cool. He looks like a trust fund kid who has a home gym. He doesn't look like he's ever been a fight in his life. Kingston looks like a streetfighter. Weed dealing "thugs" get into more fights than pro athletes. Kingston absolutely looks like he would wreck Connecticut homeboy's shit


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Man, who seriously gives a shit!?


Same people who say adam cole is skinny and shouldn't be taken seriously


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> not every person needs to look like thor. wrestling works best with variety and diversity


This is the only answer.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Triple H has ramen noodle hair he looks like a guy who still thinks that Underworld and The Matrix are cool. He looks like a trust fund kid who has a home gym. He doesn't look like he's ever been a fight in his life. Kingston looks like a streetfighter. Weed dealing "thugs" get into more fights than pro athletes. Kingston absolutely looks like he would wreck Connecticut homeboy's shit


Really? When I see HHH now he looks like some jacked up business man without the ramen noodle hair. Just cuz you act like a thug it doesn’t mean your a badass. Also, you don’t need to get in a bunch of fights in order to be a badass, especially if your a fucking in shape pro athlete and not some fatass out of shape wannabe G that wears clothes that hasn’t been cool since 2005 and he’s a grown adult. If your a certain age and you haven’t outgrown that your a joke. Those type of dudes are a dime a dozen and it’s pathetic. That’s off the point though. Trips would wreck Eddie Kingston in a real fight. Sorry dude your not convincing me otherwise.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The man has beautiful eyes
> 
> once you notice it, you can never unsee it again


He got them from his mother 😆

(See Promo on Cody)


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

RVD4200 said:


> Really? When I see HHH now he looks like some jacked up business man without the ramen noodle hair. Just cuz you act like a thug it doesn’t mean your a badass. Also, you don’t need to get in a bunch of fights in order to be a badass, especially if your a fucking in shape pro athlete and not some fatass out of shape wannabe G that wears clothes that hasn’t been cool since 2005 and he’s a grown adult. If your a certain age and you haven’t outgrown that your a joke. Those type of dudes are a dime a dozen and it’s pathetic. That’s off the point though. Trips would wreck Eddie Kingston in a real fight. Sorry dude your not convincing me otherwise.


LOL you keep referencing the early 2000s when both guys literally still dress like it's the early 2000s. Eddie Kingston dresses normal, working class, outdated. Triple H wears these oversized dark flooded suits that aren't in style anymore, just as outdated. So you can leave the fashion talk lmao it's not relevant.

Point is that businessmen aren't tough and aren't seen as tough. Every word that you're using to describe Triple H - "business man", "athlete" is not congruent with toughness or fighting. The words you're using to describe Eddie Kingston "G", "thug" ARE actually more commonly associated with toughness and fighting. The language you're using yourself is betraying your subconscious and how you've been marketed by the two images. One image evokes "business" and "athletics" and the other evokes "drug dealing", "Gangsters" and "thugs". I can tell you which one my money is on if I throw an mid-level executive in a cage with a street thug.

Triple H has some actual fight training in MMA. I don't know or care what Eddie Kingston does. I'm just telling you that most people see a Connecticut frat boy on steroids losing the fight to the thug guy from the Bronx. I actually talk to people in real life who haven't been watching wrestling for 20 years so my perception isn't warped by this bubble lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Kingston has always been out of shape. Sadly this is him in half way decent shape for him. My main problem with him is that he's not good in the ring and his promos are pretty much all the same.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

So being a actual athlete isn’t tough? Lol doesn’t matter where the fuck your from. If you can fight you can fight. Eddie Kingston looks like a wannabe thug that slangs shitty weed, not an actual legit thug. HHH might be a rich dude from Connecticut but I can guarantee if it came down to a real actual fight HHH would wreck him. I’m in the real world too bud and it really doesn’t matter what your background is when it comes to actually fighting. Some of the pussiest dudes I met were from the inner city, because you know, I grew up in the inner city. A lot of those guys that act hood are some of the biggest pussies and fucking losers I know.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

And really I can give a fuck less about HHH. I do know however wearing south pole at Eddie Kingston’s age is fucking pathetic. Much more than trips being in His 50s wearing outdated business suits.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

How old are _you? _Because we're not talking about who would win in real life. We're talking about visuals. Triple H looks like a connecticut frat boy with a gym. Eddie Kingston looks like he fights everyday on his way home from a construction site. That's what this conversation is about: looks. Triple H does not look tough and you are repeatedly conceding that by calling one of them a businessman and one of them a thug


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

If you put Eddie Kingston next to HHH and asked the average person who would win in a real fight the response would be A: Thats HHH who the fuck is that fat guy and B:HHH is jacked, he would fuck that fat dude up.

Your the one who brought up who looks more like a legit badass, not me. I’m sorry your so butthurt.

Im 94


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Eddie Kingston doesn't have any visible muscles and is overweight but I don't consider him to be the typical fat guy. As mentioned, he looks like a brawler, one of those guys who hangs out at a bar until last call who can beat people up. His build is a lot like The Sandman's was in the old ECW. I don't have a problem with his look as I think it suits him. 

Now a guy like Puf who wrestles on Dark is the definition of a fat guy.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Sandman would kick Eddie Kingston’s ass and out drink him.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

He looks like the stereotype of an annoying, fat, New Jersey chin-strap douche bag that thinks he’s tough when he drinks too much, but then gets his ass kicked when he steps to people at bars.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Wow dude, you really nailed that. Lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

RVD4200 said:


> Wow dude, you really nailed that. Lol


Hahaha


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

RVD4200 said:


> Sandman would kick Eddie Kingston’s ass and out drink him.


I agree and I also don't think that Kingston would be able to keep up with Sandman's drug usage either. I think that Sandman has tried every alcoholic beverage and drug known to man over the years.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

Hell Yeah Eddie's fat..... P. H. A. T....... Word.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

sjm76 said:


> I agree and I also don't think that Kingston would be able to keep up with Sandman's drug usage either. I think that Sandman has tried every alcoholic beverage and drug known to man over the years.


 we’re talking about in real life right? Not just the visuals? Lol


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

RVD4200 said:


> we’re talking about in real life right? Not just the visuals? Lol


Yeah, in real life. From looking at Sandman these days, it's obvious that he has tried all the drugs imaginable over the years, the A to the Z as the Iron Sheik would say.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Yeah, I remember watching shoot interviews of him from a few years back and he looked like he was having some good times with meth lol


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

RVD4200 said:


> Yeah, I remember watching shoot interviews of him from a few years back and he looked like he was having some good times with meth lol


Yeah, I've seen all of Sandman's RF Video shoots and his older Ring of Honor Straight Shootin' series dvd's with Raven. All are worth checking out and very entertaining especially when him and Raven are together telling old road stories.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Yeah I’m a big old school ECW guy. Rvds pick a hand shoot always cracks me up when mocks hbks lazy eye and does impressions of other wrestlers lol.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Eddie looks like he would beat the shit out of that smug rich kid with the home gym. Straight up





CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> How old are _you? _Because we're not talking about who would win in real life. ...


You opened the window for that. I don`t get, why we compare Eddie to HHH anyway. Doesn`t matter in which kind. Isn`t that about AEW doing stuff good? Sounds more like "doesn`t matter, as long we are kinda better than WWE".


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

I don’t really understand asking how old I am really matters either. From the way your arguing it seems like your 15 and think guys that dress like thugs are automatically looked at as being more badass than a jacked up dude who looks like a pro athlete. What are you one of them Eddie Kingston wannabe thug types too?

With that all being said I actually DO like Eddie Kingston and think he’s a good heel. He just doesn’t seem like a legit thug to me and the south pole works because it is outdated and annoying lol


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Ger said:


> You opened the window for that. I don`t get, why we compare Eddie to HHH anyway. Doesn`t matter in which kind. Isn`t that about AEW doing stuff good? Sounds more like "doesn`t matter, as long we are kinda better than WWE".


Damn. Reading comprehension really whoops y'all asses on this website huh? 

I started off by saying Eddie Kingston LOOKS like he would beat HHH up. Not that he actually can beat HHH up in real life. Wrestling is fake. What's complicated about this for y'all, what's not clicking?


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Except Eddie Kingston doesn’t look like he would whoop HHH ass lol sorry to most people a jacked up HHH looks like he would kick fat Eddie Kingston’s ass. Deal with it.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't see a problem with Kingston's look. Not everyone has to be a musclehead or a pretty boy. He looks unique the way he is and like a bar room brawler that you would see at Last Call looking for a fight.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

RVD4200 said:


> Except Eddie Kingston doesn’t look like he would whoop HHH ass lol sorry to most people a jacked up HHH looks like he would kick fat Eddie Kingston’s ass. Deal with it.


Kingston would look ridiculous with year 2000 Triple H's steroid-induced, muscular physique.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Or HHH now


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Kayfabe wise, HHH wouldn’t even entertain the thought of Eddie Kingston being in his league. The mans done everything, what has Eddie Kingston done? And yes a Athlete/Businessman would look down at a wannabe gangsta like Eddie Kingston. In Trips mind Kayfabe wise he wouldn’t take him seriously and would be a joke. Then have Batista or Orton face him, then they would kick his ass too. Lol


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Different physiques suit different people. From looking at Kingston, he could stand to lose some weight but otherwise his current physique suits him and his character.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Yeah I’m not really trying to hate on the guy like I said I do think he’s a good heel but to say most people would think he could kick Trips ass real or Kayfabe is a joke.

You know what would be a more comparable matchup real or kayfabe? Eddie Kingston vs Savio Vega lol


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

RVD4200 said:


> Yeah I’m not really trying to hate on the guy like I said I do think he’s a good heel but to say most people would think he could kick Trips ass real or Kayfabe is a joke.
> 
> You know what would be a more comparable matchup real or kayfabe? Eddie Kingston vs Savio Vega lol


I agree that Triple H would probably beat the hell out of Kingston in a real fight.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

And I don’t even want to get started on what ol big papa pump would have to say about him. That would be hilarious! But I’m assuming because Eddie Kingston looks like a wannabe fat thug that wears outdated hip hop clothes that most people stopped wearing after they became adults Scott Steiners jacked up ass in his heyday most people wouldn’t believe would stand a chance against Kingston either. Haha


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

I don’t get his fashion sense, he looks like an amalgamation of all the worst trends of the 00s. Those jorts he wears sometimes are really an eye sore lol


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> I don’t get his fashion sense, he looks like an amalgamation of all the worst trends of the 00s. Those jorts he wears sometimes are really an eye sore lol


 along with his fat gut lol!


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

sjm76 said:


> Kingston would look ridiculous with year 2000 Triple H's steroid-induced, muscular physique.


 yeah he would, not all wrestlers need to be that ripped. But for god sake man don’t look so fucking out of shape unless you just wanna be a mid carder for life! Just get a little more fucking cut!


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Man, who seriously gives a shit!?


this is thread worthy?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I don't think this is a big issue at all. I mean, it's not like he is morbidly obese or anything. 

Sure, he may not have the build of some top shape guys. But his interviewing ability, charisma, and bad ass personality make up for it in spades. He is just second to none on the mic, just awesome. Saw him at an Indy event last year; wish I went up to him and met him.


----------



## mikestanley464 (Oct 1, 2020)

Triple H is one of the most famous wrestlers of all time because he's one of the most pushed wrestlers of all time. There are people with worse bodies who are more famous than Triple H and there are people more good looking and ripped than Triple H who ended up less famous than Eddie Kingston. CanliMacIzle


----------

